# Advice for shed conversion



## clancy888 (Mar 31, 2014)

I will be getting my first two goats and would like to convert a 10x15 shed that will be moved onto my property into their shelter. 

The roof has a bit of damage, and I’m planning on covering it with metal roofing.

I don’t know if the flooring is plywood or osb (there’s currently carpeting, which will definitely be removed), if it’s the latter I’ll replace it with plywood.

There’s only one window, so I was thinking of installing windows on either side of the door, but am not sure what else to do for increased ventilation.

The interior has insulation and paneling. I’m not sure what to do about it. I’m worried about the goats busting through the paneling and getting into the insulation.

There are also outlets everywhere! Two along the ceiling, and four along each of the long walls about 3 ½ feet up.

So, what would you do to get this goat ready?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

First if it was me I wouldn't put more windows in. I would put the door facing away from where the wind blows and if need be you can crack that window to let air in and at night if your going to keep them closed up. That will save some money. I don't think the outlets will hurt anything if there is no electricity going into the house, if your going to then you can get those baby safety things to cover the holes. Really all I see is needing some osb board or ply board for the inside, you could find something thin and cheap for the inside roof since they wont be rubbing on it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohhh put some kind of wire lick chicken wire or something a little tougher over the window, that way if they ever try to jump out the closed window it wont break the glass, and if you leave the window open nothing big enough to harm them can get in


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

If it were mine I would gut it down to studs and remove the floor, pee and wood floors are a quick way to compost your plywood. But if you want to have interior walls you could put up FRP (fiberglass reinforced panels), that would be tough, easy to clean, and cover outlet holes and the lot. Really think about how you plan to clean the floor, I would cut it out and fill with gravel sand or dirt so urine can just drain straight down.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Chadwick, there are no studs in that shed. I'm not even sure there are I-beams - probably just metal braces.

Clancy, I agree with what Jessica said, but I would also install 4' high kick boards of at least 3/4" plywood - 1" would be better.


----------



## clancy888 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions.

The shed does have studs.

I do want electricity in it, so it will be gutted so we can see if wiring needs to be replaced (and get rid of most of the outlets). 

Flooring is something I've hemmed and hawed about for months when planning building from scratch. If the existing floor is plywood in good condition, I think I'll leave it be. We'll probably outgrow the shed within a few years, so hopefully it would hold up that long. If it's osb, I'll go the gravel route.


----------

